# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  بث مباشر : الزعيم ( سيد البلد ) ( 4 ) vs موردة الفاشر ( 0 )

## عجبكو

*المريخ vs موردة الفاشر
الزمان : الثلاثاء الموافق 23-8-2011م
المكان استاد المريخ / العاشرة مساءً
المناسبة:كاس السودان
القنوات الناقلة: قوون الفضائية + اف ام 104
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مرحبا عجبكو ملك النقل الحصري 
حتى الان قناة قوون دعايات فقط 
حتى ريحة نقل ما في
                        	*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*قون لسه بتعرض في اهداف!!
*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*قلبت سله
*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*الاذاعة الرياضية اغاني!!
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بختهم قناة قوون دعاية مجانية 
كل المريخاب في الداخل والخارج فاتحنها ومنتظرين 
بالتاكيد نسبة مشاهدة عالية الان
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كمان جابت ليها الدوري السعودي والاماراتي
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*متى  تكون  لنا قناتنا الخاصه ؟
*

----------


## عجبكو

*لايوجد اثر للبث في فوول ولا الازاعة الرياضية
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ما في واحد في الاستاد يدينا الخبر ويورينا الصورة كيف
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحين  قناة  فووووووووووووول  نقلت  المباراة
                        	*

----------


## sinary

*الكهربا في حلتنا قاطعة    ورونا الحاصل يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أرضية   الملعب   أصبحت   يرثى   لها   ؟؟؟   أين   لجنة   الأستاد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بداية البث في فوول و الدقيقة 9 و النتيجة تعادلية بدون اهداف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

أرضية   الملعب   أصبحت   يرثى   لها   ؟؟؟   أين   لجنة   الأستاد




و الله لمن ما عرفت الاستاد تصدق !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للمريخ من عكسية يستلم حارس الموردة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة قوية من اديكو يستلم الحارس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فرصة خطرة للموردة تمر من يس للاوت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة للموردة يستلم يس
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*تشكيلة   المريخ   يس    باسكال  نجم  الدين   الزومه   بله  جابر  الشغيل   السعودى  العجب  أديكو   كليتشى   ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*حضور جماهيري بسيط داخل الملعب 

تهديفة من عجبكو للاوت 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*تشكيلة المريخ : 

في حراسة المرمى يس 

باسكال ، نجم الدين ، بلة جابر ، موسى الزومة ، سعيد السعودي ، نصر الدين الشغيل ، العجب ، كلتشي ، ايدكو ، ساكواها 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط حارس الموردة
                        	*

----------


## sinary

*كم النتيجة حاليا .....؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قوووووووووووووووووووون  اديكو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف مريخي اول عن طريق اديكو في الدقيقة 20 من الشوط الاول 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركنية للمريخ تضيع للاوت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركنية اخري للمريخ عن طريق سكواها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدفاع يخرج الركنية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عكسية من عجبكو يخرج الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط العجب و احد لاعبي موردة الفاشر و خطأ للزعيم 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*للحين   أربعة  ضربات ركنيه   للزعيم    ولم  يستفيد   من   واحده  فيها ::   أمتى   لاعبى   الزعيم   يستفيدوا 

من  الضربات   الثابته  ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة من باسكال تضيع
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مباراة  ممله   جدا  جدا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 28 و الزعيم متقدم بهدف 

الدفاع يخرج عكسية الزومة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

مباراة  ممله   جدا  جدا




يا زول استهدي بالله ههههههههههههههه

تخريمة 

مشتااااااااااااااااااااااااقون :mo13:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمر هجمة من سكواها
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة  29   والنيجه  واحد  صفر   معقول دى   موردة  الفاشر   وليس  أتحاد   جده   يا لاعبى  المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*راسية من سكواها للاوت قريبة من المرمي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون اديكو
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يا زول استهدي بالله ههههههههههههههه

تخريمة 

مشتااااااااااااااااااااااااقون :mo13:



هلا  وغلا  ياعجبكو    لكن  بينى وبينك   مش مباراة  ممله
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ادكو    والهدف  الثانى
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اديكو و هدف راسي جميل من عكسية عجبكو 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط عجبكو داخل ال18 و الحكم يتغاضي عن بلنتي وااااااااااااااااااضح 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

سقوط عجبكو داخل ال18 و الحكم يتغاضي عن بلنتي وااااااااااااااااااضح 



 
يا عجبكو هي موردة الفاشر عايزه ليها بلنتي كمان
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*بالتوفيق يا زعيم 
 وتسلم يا عجبكو 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 37 و الزعيم متقدم بهدفين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة تمرة من بلة للاوت
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أطراف   الزعيم  مشلوله   بله  والزومه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تبديل محمد يحي بمعاوية في الموردة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

يا عجبكو هي موردة الفاشر عايزه ليها بلنتي كمان




هههههههههههههههه

و الله يا استاذ دايرين حقنا بس و الفرق اداء داخل الملعب و ليس اسماء و الموردة دي كويسة و الله :d5aan:

لك ودي
*

----------


## عجبكو

*خمسة دقائق علي نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هههههههههههههههه

و الله يا استاذ دايرين حقنا بس و الفرق اداء داخل الملعب و ليس اسماء و الموردة دي كويسة و الله :d5aan:

لك ودي



 
222222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من سكواها يخرج الحارس
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*معقول   أكثر   من   6  ركنيات  ولم  نستفيد   من  واحده  ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط حارس الموردة داخل الملعب و هو حارس مميز وقف سد منيع امام هجمات اولادنا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركنية للزعيم يخرج الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 13 ( الأعضاء 13 والزوار 0) 		 	 	 		 			‏عجبكو, ‏az3d, ‏مكاريــوس, ‏الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ‏النجم الساطع, ‏ابراهيم محمد, ‏باجيو, ‏kramahmad, ‏midris3, ‏نادرالداني+, ‏ود الدمام, ‏ود الحلة, ‏كته


مشتااااااااااااااااااقون يا حبيب شنو الغيبة دي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة صاروخية من السعودي للاوت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خمسة دقائق وقت بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ماشاء الله
لياقة لاعبي المريخ اكثر ما يميز المباراة
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*نهاية الشوط الاول بهدفين لاديكو دون مقابل موردة الفاشر 
*

----------


## النجم الساطع

* بالتوفيق للمريخ 
*

----------


## مناوي

*موفقين يا شباب وبالتوفيق للزعيم 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ملامح الزعيم في الشوط الاول 

1- يس لم يختبر كثيرا و كان ضيف اللقاء 

2- دفاع المريخ اداء مميز و ثابت و باسكال تقدم في معظم الهجمات 

3- الاطراف موسي متحرك جدا و بلة اقل من المستوي اليوم 

4- خط الوسط جيد و اكثر مال يميزه تحركات عجبكو الرائعة و سعيد 

5- الهجوم اداء رائع من اديكو و سكواها 

6- اديكو نجم الشوط الاول + عجبكو في نظري طبعا 

خارج النص 

قناة فوول كالعادة لم توفق في نقل بداية اللقاء كما عودتنا دائما و اتي البث في الدقيقة العاشرة 

لا يوجد استديو تحليلي للمباراة ولم افهم السبب اهو استهترار بكاس السودان ام هي مقصودة من الرمدان 

*

----------


## مناوي

*شكراً يا رائع
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قووووووووووووووووون كلاتشي
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الهدف الثالث من كلتشى من عكسية اديكو
*

----------


## مناوي

*الهدف الثالث ده نسيتوه مالكم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قوووووووووووون الرابع سعيد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

الهدف الثالث ده نسيتوه مالكم




تم تعديل النتيجة 4 هههههههههههه اسفين للتاخير 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ضغط مريخي كبير من بداية الشوط الثاني و هدفين في اول 10 دقائق من الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للموردة و مطالبة بركلة جزاء اثر اصدام الكرة بلاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هيثم طمبل قادم في التشكيل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط احد لاعبي الموردة
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هيثم طمبل قادم في التشكيل



 

     الله يحلنا منك يا طمبل 


البث المباشر ده مالو ،،، الكهربه قاطعة ولا عطشانين تهئ تهئ تهئ
*

----------


## مناوي

*طيب ما كان تقولو الشوط الثاني بدأ
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا مناوي اطلع منها بس هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الباشا بديلا لعجبكو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ضربت مرمي للموردة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انزار قائد الموردة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للموردة يخرج نجم الدين بسهولة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرات في وسط الملعب للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من سكواها خارج المرمي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تبديل ثالث في الموردة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرة من نجم الدين لسعيد للياشا و تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*لابد من وليد علاء الدين الان 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*كورة من بلة يقطع الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*كنت اتمناه مبارة ممتعة لكنها مملة اين الكرة الممرحلة
السريعة والباصات الارضية 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*خروج بلة و دخول مقدم
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*وين الشباب يدخلو لينا مقدم 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من مقدم يستلم الحارس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كرة خطيرة من مقدم و يخرج المدافع من خط المرمي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عكسية ضعيفة من مقدم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من طمبل يبعد المدافع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة من الباشا في الشبك الخارجي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة قوية من كلاتشي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يصد حارس المرمي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرات في دفاع المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الشوط الثاني اضعف من الاول بكثير
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عشرة دقائق علي نهاية اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كورة خطيرة تمر من امام طمبل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كورة تمر من الباشا للاوت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اول ركنية للموردة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يستلم يس الركنية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرة من نجم لسكواها يستلم الحارس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مقدم و تمرير خاطئ لسكواها
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

كورة خطيرة تمر من امام طمبل



اممم‎:->ممممممممممممم‎
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اصابة كلاتشي نتمنى تكون خفيفة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

اممم‎:->ممممممممممممم‎




:54685::54685::54685::54685:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نهاية اللقاء باهداف اديكو 2 كلاتشي و سعيد السعودي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الفوز و لكن لنا تحفظ كبير علي الاداء
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*سلام عليكم يا صفوة .. الكورة فيها كم ..؟
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
مبروك للزعيم الحبيب

*

----------


## عجبكو

*ملامح الشوط الثاني من اللقاء 

1- يس قدم مستوي مميز مع انه لم يختبر كثيرا 

2- بعد خروج العجب اصبح المستوي يرثي اليه 

3- دخول مقدم لم يقدم للفريق و كنت افضل دخول وليد الاحرار 

4- الباشا بعد دخوله لم يكن في المستوي 

5- باسكال و نجم اداء رائع جدا

6- سكواها و كلاتشي مميزين كالعادة 

7- طمبل لم نلحظ وجوده منذ دخوله بديلا لاديكو 

8- مبروك الفوز دون الاداء 




تخريمة لطمبل 

يا اخوي امشي شوف فاطمة وين و اشتغل مزيع اخير ليك لانو حدك شهر 12 بس 

*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
والله حقيقة طمبل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مليون علامة استفهام امامه 
وشارة الامتياز للعجيب باسكال
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*مبروك الفوز لكل الصفوة 
تماس / واتهمشري
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ياشباب والله خزين للاداء , وين وليد الاسبوع الماضى 
المنتدى كلو وليد وليد دى كانت احسن فرصة له
ومقدم دا وطمبل ماشين ماشين, دايرين الشباب 
فى المباريات التى نضمن نتيجتها , انشاء الله البدرى 
يغادرنا ونرتاح
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
4 صفر دي حالتم م جايين يتنزهز في الخرطوم eisawi
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*مبرووووك التأهل للزعييييييييم 
*

----------

